# Tool Lube



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

What is everyone using to lubricate your tools? I usually use bazuka oil but having a hard time finding it. Drywall supply told me most guys just use wd40, find that hard to believe. Just wondering what others were using.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Most do use wd 40... but it isn't a preffered lube for tools with plastic or rubber parts. Silicone based lubes are supposed to be good. And our Kiwi's.... always sheep on their mind.. they use sheep based lancote or lanox :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> Most do use wd 40... but it isn't a preffered lube for tools with plastic or rubber parts. Silicone based lubes are supposed to be good. *And our Kiwi's.... always sheep on their mind.. they use sheep based lancote or lanox* :whistling2:


And not just on work tools :shifty:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> And not just on work tools :shifty:


OMG tell me it isnt so


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> OMG tell me it isnt so


It isn't so............:shifty:


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew i should have had a better title then tool lube....lol


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

The other day I went to a bike shop and picked up some Finish Line bicycle oil, I figure bikes have similar parts and if the oil can stand up to the mud, dust and water of mountain biking it should work for my taper. I got one dropper type bottle which is a thick sticky green oil, and an aerosol bottle which sprays it out as a thick foam, it seems to work really well. I use the dropper on my taper and the spray on all the rubbers of my boxes and the angle heads.


----------

